# jd 212 won't start.



## bld16655 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a jd 212 that won't start. I checked the coil, no spark. I went to TSC an got one 12 volt. Put it on hooked up all the wires same way I took them off. Hook up battery turned switch on and my volt gauge went to neg. instead off positive. then the breaker kicked off. I took every thing back off then rehooked it back up and the same thing happened again. So I decided to take off the new one off and put old one back on, hooked it up and it did the same thing as the new one did, so I just stopped and turned to you guys. I need a lot of help.


----------



## bld16655 (Apr 18, 2013)

*I guess nobody can help.*

Well I figure nobody can help me out with my john deere. Thank you anyway 
Barry Davis


----------



## Youngre911 (Apr 10, 2013)

bld16655 said:


> Well I figure nobody can help me out with my john deere. Thank you anyway
> Barry Davis


Can you provide us with some more information. What motor..? Does it turn over..? No spark at the spark plug..? Add as much detail as you can. I'm sure we would like to help. If I can, I will..


----------

